# You wanna see my new ride?



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

Of course you do! This comes out of defuniak springs, FL. DC Brown custom boatworks. Hull number one and only in this mold. 14'6 with a 25hp 4 stroke.

Damn thing has tilt steering! Whoever heard of that? auto bilge, plumbed livewell pump that will come in handy for raw water wash down, under gunnel leds and flush mount everything. It was love at first sight i tell ya.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

rad brother! little lappy!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweet Micro Ride   love the "lap" look...love to here how she runs and all the details ...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool boat love lapies and chines


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Very cool! What is the beam on that boat? Price?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hell yeah that's a sweet rig! Now you just got to sell that trailer and get one to match the boat!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lets see more picture's like the interior. Do I see a jack plate or is that the way the motors is mounted

Yes the price would be good to know cause my friend is looking


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

I know that trailer is giant! That's why I was asking about new trailer prices the other day. We have had major flooding and our county jail exploded the other night, so I have been a busy emt with not much time to play on the boat! I ran it around the bayou though and can tell you that the 4 stroke is heavier than i expected. The boat will need trim tabs. No speedometer or gps, but it felt like high 20's WOT with just me in it. This is stock prop. It Will only get better with tuning, weight dist, etc.

Price? Here is the original ad. 
http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/4424440061.html

He didn't budge a bit, but I figured a custom build basically new boat and motor (both 2012's) was a steal at $5500. He doesn't plan on making another, and I am sure molds are expensive to make and certify, so I can't blame him for being firm on the price. He offered to do future mods in his shop if I wanted, I don't think he was offering to do them for free, but they don't do repairs, maint, etc; so I think he was just offering to make the exception for this boat.

Sorry for a long winded post, but I'm stoked to be an official micro owner. Anyone wanna buy the aqua sport?

More pics when I can. I don't have a day off till later in the (next) week


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

Beam is something like 64". There is a lot of room in that boat. It feels bigger for a 14'.

No jack plate.

The lap sides sold it for me. Instantly fell in love


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Theres a bunch of those hulls running around the rivers up here. I've never seen one with a full cap. Usually just a front and rear deck or bench. Looks nice!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

There was a panhandle company that built boats under the FlyNFish name. Is that from their molds.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> I know that trailer is giant! That's why I was asking about new trailer prices the other day.  We have had major flooding and our county jail exploded the other night, so I have been a busy emt with not much time to play on the boat! I ran it around the bayou though and can tell you that the 4 stroke is heavier than i expected. The boat will need trim tabs. No speedometer or gps, but it felt like high 20's WOT with just me in it. This is stock prop. It Will only get better with tuning, weight dist, etc.
> 
> Price? Here is the original ad.
> http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/4424440061.html
> ...


Are you certain he isn't going to build any more?


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

The guy I bought the boat from built the mold and he still has it, So I certainly cant speak for him as far as whether or not he will build another one.. But he has his hands full with other ventures. There is a river boat of his for sale in defuniak. It is similar, but not the same. 

This boat needs trim tabs. Hopefully this week I can get them installed. Other than that, the few times I have taken it out I have been really pleased with it.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

I asked them about that boat one day while purchasing motor parts. They said $4500. I guess that is why it has been sitting out there for 7 years.



> The guy I bought the boat from built the mold and he  still has it, So I certainly cant speak for him as far as whether or not he will build another one..  But he has his hands full with other ventures.  There is a river boat of his for sale in defuniak.  It is similar, but not the same.
> 
> This boat needs trim tabs. Hopefully this week I can get them installed.  Other than that, the few times I have taken it out I have been really pleased with it.


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

Look who it is! We lost touch after you showed me the ropes on tying. Got kicked off the PFF for an Alabama joke and went back into reclusive fishing. Lets get together and fish a bit! This boat is sick! cograts on it.


----------

